# Raleigh Rod brake alloy crank



## shoe3 (Jan 15, 2018)

picked up a Raleigh rod brake crank switches to alloy crank.i have a old b72 saddle


----------



## shoe3 (Jan 15, 2018)

need to sell it actually recover med bills from my wifes whiplash surgery.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 27, 2019)

What do you want for it?


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2019)

-----

Machine crying out for a Nicklin.

-----


----------

